# What do you do with your used coolant & oil?



## slowjett (May 29, 2002)

I know I can drop my oil off at the local garage and he puts it in his oil tank for the waste-oil heater. But what about coolant? What do you do with that?
-josh


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

i dont know about coolant either, but in NJ at least, any place that sells motor oil must take at least that much used oil back for recycling.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*

I take my oil to a local quick oil change shop. I take my coolant and brake fluid to a free municipal hazardous waste recycling center located in a major metro area when I am headed that way. 


_Modified by randyvr6 at 12:13 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

You guys dont pour it all down the sink?








I take mine to autozone or checker, where ever I got the oil from. 
Still trying to find a place to drop my g12 off at... its just sitting in a jug right now.


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

Ditto... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (rs_hunter)*

Pep Boys takes it, no questions asked. I've come in with shopping carts filled with gallons of it and they took it right away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_I take my oil to a local quick oil change shop. I take my coolant and brake fluid to a free municipal hazardous waste recycling center located in a major metro area when I am headed that way. 


That's where I used to take my g12. 
Something I'm curious about, a local mechanic told me that water treatment plants love coolant in waste water! I imagine this only applies to cities, (if it applies at all), but that's what he told me. The guy is an expert, and I've always trusted his judgement, and I know he has to have spoken with someone from the water treatment plant, (just down the road).
I still feel like this should be confirmed before I go poring old coolant down the drain...


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: (bmxdarcy)*

I've got a sneaking suspicion someone was being a bit sarcastic...


----------

